# New Trigano Tribute?



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, I assume that there will be one but I can't find any reference to it on the web: not even on Trigano Tribute site anyone heard or seen anything?

Harvey


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I think the new cabs are only starting to drift through as of now for prototypes.
If you remember the facelift Sevel cabs of 2002, there was a shortage for some months as the production was upped and cabs flowed, shouldent happen we know but... 2007 brochures should be about next month?

Malc


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

There have been road tests published of the vans and now there are reviews published of various coachbuilt conversions on the new Ducato so I would assume that there are some Triganos, 'in build' at least. Looking forward to seeing some.

H


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We are picking up our new Tribute on Friday. Can't wait. The dealer we are buying from told us that they were not accepting any more orders for the outgoing base vehicle and that they had heard that there was going to be two Tribute models on the new base vehicle. One a bit bigger and the other a bit smaller than the current models. The prices would be £30k plus! 

They weren't sure when they would be available though, possibly not until the new year. 

We bought the last one.

Pammy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Out of interest, Pammy, why are you moving from the Nuevo to the Tribute?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ingram said:


> Well, I assume that there will be one but I can't find any reference to it on the web: not even on Trigano Tribute site anyone heard or seen anything?


On the Italian Caravans International site : >> HERE << there's a thing called the "Kyros" - click on the KYROS link at the top of the home page. It looks like a Tribute, but on the new base. There seem to be 6 versions, and most of them seem to have a rear double, rather than the front lounge converting.

You can download the whole range in PDF under "Download the catalogue".

Gerald


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Gerald

In answer to your question, we are changing because the Nuevo wont go down our drive due to a 'kink' in the driveway. Its just that bit too wide. The Tribute is narrower so will be able to keep it away from the public eye. As you can imagine, as soon as a motorhome disappears from the front of the house, everyone knows you are away! Including burglars.

Pammy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good poiny, Pammy. We're wondering whether we need something the size of our Pollensa (although not big itself), and are weighing up the pros and cons of swapping.

From what you said, we'd be needing to buy the 2007 version. I'd love to see one in the flesh.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

In response to an email I sent off to >> GEOFF COX << in the middle of the night, I received a reply from Neil Cox at 8:55 this morning

_Hi Gerald
Thank you for your interest in the Trigarno Tribute.
The new 2007 model will be based on the latest Fiat Ducato with the option of two chassis size's. The vehicle will use the latest 2300cc engine delivering 130 bhp and an 25% increase in fuel economy.

The Tribute looks very similar to the Kyros on the outside. The Tribute will also only be available with two layouts. Both layouts are very similar to the current model.

We are hopeful that their will be one available for the NEC Show in October. Thank you you again for your valued enquiry and if you require further information please do not hesitate to contact me.
Neil Cox_

So it seems that the internal layout will be similar to the current model - hopefully, not the rear beds of the Kyros.

Gerald


----------

